# Canis latrans 2 Yd 0



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't like to get skunked... although to tell the truth it happens quite often. I took a ride out this AM to a spot that i like to hunt And pulled two empty stands before calling one in that just did a run by. I don't get it he never missed a step, I saw him coming from quite a way off and he just kept trotting along like he was late for dinner and his baby momma was gonna be irate. He never even looked in my direction even though I was blowing on the caller, squeeking, barking and finally yelling, HEY ! The area was fairly thick and I never had a definite DRT shot the whole time. I pulled another dry stand and then called another that held up at 400 or so yds and sat there looking at me. I might have taken the shot if I had the .243 but I don't have the confidence withthe AR in .223 yet. Then it got hot.... The End.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Yeah, I have a place near Bowie that I hunt every-so-often, and I get that a lot down there. I feel the place just gets hit a lot and the coyotes are wise to the call. I don't give up on it though, because every now and then I get one thats a little more commited. Give it a little more time and then return, after the first hard freeze. They'll be a lot hungrier and more apt to commit. You may even try hitting it at differant times. That last dog I took was on the set at around 10am, that area in general gets hit a lot, but the change to a different time worked in my favor. At least you got to get a look at one, and enjoyed the time spent.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, the good news is you made it out. Maybe next time Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah it was an enjoyable day... till it got hot.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Yeah it was an enjoyable day... till it got hot.


 OH you'll get one, how hot was hot?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

97* today they say it may hit 100 tomorrow.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Then it got hot.... The End.


Ha ha!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I may need a camelbak.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What a sod Don but at least you are getting out now buddy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah I was a hot dry sod !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes that's a little to warm!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

The end.

So, what was wrong with the .223 ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

On a call said:


> The end.
> 
> So, what was wrong with the .223 ?


And little johnny in the corner raised his hand, and the teacher said yes johnnie; whats the answer. And johnnie said--its a .223 RIGHT?!!


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

oh booooooo antlerz. I just bought a bolt action 223 and as soon as i can save up enough money im buying that new mossberg mmr ar15 platform. I like the 223 myself.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You might want to take a hard look at the mossberg ar BG they've gotten a bit cheesy on their bolt guns. If you want an AR There are a lot of ways to go pretty inexpensively. Several of us here have built or at least put the two halves together for less than $6 bills. I acvtually have two which you can see pics of. Well here is one of them. this one is 18' s/s free float tube with an air gauged barrel. The lower is polymer so it is fairly light as AR's go.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> The end.
> 
> So, what was wrong with the .223 ?


Nothing is wrong with it Brian, But a man has got to know his limitations.....


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nothing is wrong with it Brian, But a man has got to know his limitations.....


With Guns and Women YD!! 3 is my Limit with either LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Does your wife know this ??


----------



## sell33 (Aug 5, 2010)

youngdon said:


> You might want to take a hard look at the mossberg ar BG they've gotten a bit cheesy on their bolt guns. If you want an AR There are a lot of ways to go pretty inexpensively. Several of us here have built or at least put the two halves together for less than $6 bills. I acvtually have two which you can see pics of. Well here is one of them. this one is 18' s/s free float tube with an air gauged barrel. The lower is polymer so it is fairly light as AR's go.


That is a good lookin AR, what brand/model is that? Or did you put that one together yourself?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I put that one together. That's a complete lower from Plumcrazy (polymer) and that's a 18" S/S air gauged 1-8 twist. I put the P.E.P.R mount on it with a cheap 3-9 that will be replaced real soon.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've had a 22-250 and found it was a great gun if there was no wind. The .223 is perfect for furs and doesn't buck the wind. The .243 and .270's are a little harder on the pelts. Still nice rounds IMO. I still always favor the .223 though. Always will.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not to be arguementative but why would a .223 be better in the wind than a 22-250 ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm no expert just what I experienced is all. Could have been the gun or the ammo.(or the shooter) Under 200 yards no problem. After that, no good no matter what. Just my lonely .02...LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can see a difference in exterior ballistics IF you have a different weight bullet. But given the fact that they shoot the same diameter bullet and up to 60 gr the exact same bullet I'll assume the ammo was different(or you were still shaking from the afore mentioned raccoon in the tree incident)


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LMAO...probably ! Like I said it was probably the idiot behind the wheel.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I WAS TRYIN' TO BE NICE !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I know Don. A little self humiliation needed sometimes to keep me in check. I should have thought before posting like a know it all. I was stating my experience. It came out the wrong way. I'm no arms expert by any means. I know point,aim n squeeze.....LOL


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Does your wife know this ??


Yes DON she IS Number 3!!! wont be anymore for Me Either!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> I know Don. A little self humiliation needed sometimes to keep me in check. I should have thought before posting like a know it all. I was stating my experience. It came out the wrong way. I'm no arms expert by any means. I know point,aim n squeeze.....LOL


I'm certainly no expert either Tom and I hope you know I'm just givin' you the business. I know that there are many factors that go into the ballistic blueprint of each and every fired round. If I wanted to give you a hard time I'd have asked if you went to Bowsher High School in Toledo. LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I'm certainly no expert either Tom and I hope you know I'm just givin' you the business. I know that there are many factors that go into the ballistic blueprint of each and every fired round. If I wanted to give you a hard time I'd have asked if you went to Bowsher High School in Toledo. LOL


 The name of that school sounds familiar, isn't that where the founder of Speak&Spell came from?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HAHAHA, Just speak........ he later merged with a man from Libby High school who could spell


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LMAO.... I seem to recall a scholar who went there. I know you have to give me some kind of crap to keep me in line around here Don. Didn't Chris tell you Pro-staff stands for babysitter ? LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't you mean scalore ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

yeth thur !


----------



## Yotebuster03 (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't feel bad youngdon Ibadan something worse happen to me this morning. I slipped into a spot I scouted and knew there was yotes. I got the mojo and spitfire out. Sat down and noticed movement about four hundred yards out. Pulled up my scope and couldn't believe what I seen. It was a black coyote. I did everything to get him closer but he didn't even lift his head, he was to busy mousing. Like you I just purchased a new Remington r15 and wasn't confident in the shot. All I could do was watch him finish his hunting and move into a thicket. Hopefully I can connect with him in a week or so.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Make sure you have a camera with you yotebuster I'd like to see that black one when you nail him.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Someone on the Michigan predator forum just trapped one. It was gorgeous ! Guests can visit and see it in the trapping section of the forum.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Black Ones are fairly common in the county I used to live in. My brother actually took one a few years ago that thing was Huge he looked like he was eating purina dog chow!!! Looking back I wish he would have mounted him!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Make sure you have a camera with you yotebuster I'd like to see that black one when you nail him.


----------

